# Divas Championship *Spoilers*



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brilliant, just brilliant. 

Nikki Bella beat Beth Phoenix for the Divas Title. And before people complain about WWE taking the title of a talented diva and putting on a glorified model please note: the division is completely worthless. In addition - Beth Phoenix was one of the most irrelevant champions ever. Nearly every other diva in the company got more TV time then her. So it's smart to put the title on a diva who gets more exposure than her, has more of a character, is more charismatic, and more marketable. 

Also this proves my theory that WWE gave them the title as some incentive to stay in the company. With how much WWE value them for PR work etc, with reports of them leaving they were bound to go extra lengths to make them stay in the company. 

When Brie got her Divas Title run last year (in combination with their heel turn) is what made me fall in love with their characters, and this is coming from someone who previously didn't care for the divas or the division as a whole for years. I hope Nikki's run will be equally as awesome.


----------



## Wrestling Eltie (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

I don't thnk it was the bella's. Beth kept saying it was the way she jumped out of the ring.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

Who cares? it's not like she matters, the injury looked scripted anyway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

Nobody gives a shit about the division so it doesn't matter who they put the title on.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

Use your head. Nobody threw her out of the ring, she landed on her feet awkwardly when she got out of the ring. It was a simple mistake.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*










Haha love that gif. I thought they were leaving? I guess the promised Bella #2 a Divas Title reign if they stayed.

Anyway, no fucks given here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*



Headliner said:


> Nobody gives a shit about the division so it doesn't matter who they put the title on.


Exactly. However there are always going to people who are like ''Omg what are they doing with the talented women'' - ''We need Kharma back'' etc. Kharma won't be saving the division anyway, it's beyond repair at this point.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *I thought they were leaving? I guess the promised Bella #2 a Divas Title reign if they stayed.*
> 
> Anyway, no fucks given here.


That's what I think.

Anyway, I realize 99% of this forum won't give a fuck about this news. But I do, so that's all that matters.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

Finally beth lost the title


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

If the injuries legit she done it to herself when she jump to the ground


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

Wrestling is scripted. Calm down young one


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*



Nostalgia said:


> Exactly. However there are always going to people who are like ''Omg what are they doing talented women'' - ''We need Kharma back'' etc. *Kharma won't be saving the division anyway, it's beyond repair at this point*.


That's probably true as much as I hate to agree.

As for Nikki winning, can't say I am surprised. Even as a Beth fan, I can't say I am angry. The belt and division will remain a pile a crap anyway so they can give it to whoever they want. 
I'm really surprised Beth even had it as long as she did. And due to the fact that she's hardly been on TV as champion...now that she's not champion, I bet she will disappear for a very, very long time.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

Just as long as beth doesn't have the title I don't care


----------



## trish2 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

The bella(s) winning the Divas belt...disgusting!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

been busy building something. i see now carpenters have a tough job but if Nikki did win im assuming its just suppose to set up AJ winning the title from her. so either she'll be champ and DB will be champ or she'll be champ and DB wont and will get jealous or something


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

I love how every Monday a couple of new members come out of nowhere and start creating pointless topics..


----------



## Shablam (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

Bella's are much hotter. Whatever


----------



## Zexaah (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

it's about time


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

The injury is legit but its not bella's fault.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*



Stormie said:


> I'm really surprised Beth even had it as long as she did. And due to the fact that she's hardly been on TV as champion...now that she's not champion, I bet she will disappear for a very, very long time.


It's hard to believe indeed. The only time Beth was ever relevant as Champion was during the early part of reign, when she was establishing herself as a dominate threat by squashing the majority of the division. Then when she got took off TV for a month when Alicia Fox botched a legdrop on her, she never really recovered from that. She temporarily started to look dominate again in her feud with Tamina but quickly became irrelevant again and jobbed to a irrelevant celebrity at WrestleMania. The fact they decide to job their champion to a someone who isn't even a wrestler shows where their priorities are at. They don't care about the division, therefore it doesn't matter who they put the title on.



trish2 said:


> The bella(s) winning the Divas belt...disgusting!


:lmao

Cry more. Nobody gave a fuck when Beth Phoenix was champion. Good move by WWE to put the title on someone who's actually interesting.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

Nice. Beth's reign was horrible.

Atleast we get to see Bellas' asses every week now.


----------



## Mic1988 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

If WWE is smart, they have the Bellas be Bryan's arm candy and serve as a foil for AJ and have her win the title by beating them next month.

Of course since this is WWE we're talking about, they probably drop off the face of the Earth and lose it against a random defense against someone like Alicia Fox.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

Kharma is going to destroy them btw.

Remember when she promised that she will be coming after them for making fun of the fact she's pregnant?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

Just out of curiosity, are The Bella's faces or heels?

They should have one turn and have an epic feud for the Title, exclusive to NXT and Superstars of course.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*



mr cricket said:


> Kharma is going to destroy them btw.
> 
> Remember when she promised that she will be coming after them for making fun on of the fact she's pregnant?


Yes, but WWE leave alot of storylines unanswered. I don't think Kharma's even ready to return considering what's happened to her. With how worthless the division is, it's not even worth her time to return to it. Sure, if she returned she would be dominate for a while but eventually she would only job to someone like Kelly Kelly...



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Just out of curiosity, are The Bella's faces or heels?
> 
> They should have one turn and have an epic feud for the Title, exclusive to NXT and Superstars of course.


Well prior to WrestleMania they were teasing a break up between the two, and it appeared that Brie had stayed heel and Nikki had turned face (that's why Brie represented Team Johnny at WrestleMania - and Nikki represented Team Teddy). However since WWE have randomly put them back together as heels (I think). I would prefer them as heels, but I don't mind if they turn face so long as they don't break up.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*



Nostalgia said:


> It's hard to believe indeed. The only time Beth was ever relevant as Champion was during the early part of reign, when she was establishing herself as a dominate threat by squashing the majority of the division. Then when she got took off TV for a month when Alicia Fox botched a legdrop on her, she never really recovered from that. She temporarily started to look dominate again in her feud with Tamina but quickly became irrelevant again and jobbed to a irrelevant celebrity at WrestleMania. The fact they decide to job their champion to a someone who isn't even a wrestler shows where their priorities are at. They don't care about the division, therefore it doesn't matter who they put the title on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh bellas interesting that's funny


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

LOL, I'm happy that *Nostalgia* is happy with this development, sincerely.

Besides, the divas division is a complete joke at this point, and Beth's reign was a completely flubbed dud from WWE creative (keep that streak going, guys!), so having Nikki Bella take it seems to make about as much sense as anything they could have done at this juncture, I guess.

It would be unique from WWE to bring Kharma back a year after she left to go after the Bellas who were her enemies when she left. Hmm...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

if Beth Phoenix have a broken ankle then she will need surgery and Beth Phoenix will be out for 8 to 9 month.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

What does it say about the belt when the person who held it for 7 months didn't even make television and dropped the belt, unadvertised, sans hype, in 4 minutes on free t.v.? It says LOLDIVAS LOLPISSBREAK loud and clear. How could you possibly "save" this division if that is how a 7 month champ gets treated?


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

I watched the match a coupld of times to see if at any point she favored her ankle any and didnt notice anything until she jumped off the ring and you can see it twist and you can hear her make sound when it twisted and did not seem in character when one of the Belles tried to through her back in and when the ref. Asked how she was.

I will say if it was fake she had me fooled....


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*



starvin90 said:


> heh bellas interesting that's funny


Well lets look at it this way: I didn't give a fuck about the division for years. I was just like everyone else who would go ''divas match, LOL piss break''. However when The Bellas Turned heel and Brie won the title last year, and they started to develop proper characters, they single-handely got me interested in the division again. And I've loved them ever since for it. A boring, no personality diva like Beth Phoenix could of never got me interested in the division again. Character > wrestling ability. 



DesolationRow said:


> LOL, I'm happy that *Nostalgia* is happy with this development, sincerely.
> 
> Besides, the divas division is a complete joke at this point, and Beth's reign was a completely flubbed dud from WWE creative (keep that streak going, guys!), so having Nikki Bella take it seems to make about as much sense as anything they could have done at this juncture, I guess.
> 
> *It would be unique from WWE to bring Kharma back a year after she left to go after the Bellas who were her enemies when she left. Hmm...*


Thanks lol.

And as far as the bolded part of your message goes, that would be perfect Kharma (hence the name) for what The Bellas said to her before she left the company. I still don't want it to happen though.



SPCDRI said:


> What does it say about the belt when the person who held it for 7 months didn't even make television and dropped the belt, unadvertised, sans hype, in 4 minutes on free t.v.? It says LOLDIVAS LOLPISSBREAK loud and clear. How could you possibly "save" this division if that is how a 7 month champ gets treated?


Exactly.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

Spring is in the air, and my cynicism senses are tingling. Beth doesn't want to get released, had to pull out the "Oh, damn, my ankle!" It's a fake real fake unscripted injury in a choreographed sports-entertainment television program, the longest-ever running episodic television series in the history of television, guys!


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

About fucking time.

Giving it to Nikki gives it more credibility and exposure than the title has ever seen in the past few months.

Beth needs to go back to body building contests. That's her niche. 

Nobody gives a fuck about her dominating the real cuties. She has the body of a guy, we all know she could beat them up pretty easily.

People would care more about the Divas championship more if the champion is an eye candy. And that's what Nikki is.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

The injury is not "legit". . . It lead to Phoenix losing the match. If it was a "real" injury, the referee would have done the X sign with his arms, which is only to be used in circumstances like a real injury.

Wrestling still real to a lot people in this thread obviously.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

look like Beth Phoenix was to win that match but she lost the diva title come of her injured.

come f4wonline.com is said that Note on why the WWE Divas title changed hands.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

My main reason I watch is to see if I can spot real injuries vs fake ones....I still say she really sprained it if not worse and if it was fake she faked the over bending of her ankle really well.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

It's a work, brother.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

look like Beth Phoenix was to win that match but she lost the diva title come of her injured.

come f4wonline.com is said that Note on why the WWE Divas title changed hands.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

When Nikki was pinning her, I actually jumped out of my seat and screamed "OH MY GOD, THIS IS IT!", and then when the 3-count hit, I screamed at the top of my lungs "YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!"



... that's not true, I actually didn't give a fuck.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*



morris3333 said:


> *look like Beth Phoenix was to win that match but she lost the diva title come of her injured.
> *
> come f4wonline.com is said that Note on why the WWE Divas title changed hands.


No, just no.

C'mon people. . . are ye all 13 years old or just VERY VERY naive? Jesus Christ . .


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

It's really not uncommon (at all) for someone to finish a match despite a serious injury. Now, I'm not saying that I'm certain Beth is actually injured (though it certainly looked that way), but I could easily start naming matches where people got injured and continued wrestling until the match was "completed." IF Beth actually did break her ankle, the smartest thing to do would have been to get the title on someone else, since that was an immediate option.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

Legit injury. If you think otherwise, you are a heartless moron.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-04-23/phoenix-ankle-injury

Edit: Oops, storyline. Looked real tho. GJ acting Beth. LOL!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*

Until Kharma comes back, I refuse to give a flying fuck about the diva's division.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*



SpeedStick said:


>


1 second on the dot...left ankle bends wrong. :sad:


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

The official WWE website has an injury update on Beth Phoenix, who appeared to suffer an injury in her lumberjill match against Nikki Bella on this week’s Raw SuperShow. In the following excerpt, WWE Doctor Michael Sampson explains the injury:

“It looks like she affected her anterior talofibular ligament, which is the most common injured ankle ligament on an inversion injury,” Sampson told WWE.com.“She has some swelling, [and] she’s having a hard time walking or ambulating on it. We’re going to need an MRI just to make sure there’s nothing else going on and see how we can treat it – if we need surgery or if we can do it conservatively.”


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Divas Champion (Spoilers)*



Nostalgia said:


> Exactly. However there are always going to people who are like ''Omg what are they doing with the talented women'' - ''We need Kharma back'' etc. Kharma won't be saving the division anyway, it's beyond repair at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I pretty much lost interest in the division being serious.

Good for Nikki. Sad the way Beth is treated, but I have a feeling she has backstage issues that lead to her getting booked/treated the way she is on screen, same with Natalya.

At least Nikki won't have to look like the lesser Bella compared to Brie. Sadly, we just have to face it, there are different standards for today's divas than there were 7 years ago and embrace it. Since its clear the writers prefer writing for the model divas, they may actually get some sort of storyline going with their 1 minute matches or something.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

It doesn't even matter. No one has cared about this division since at least 2008. The WWE might as well get rid of the title all together.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

To be far, Beth did very little anyway. So its not going to be a big difference other that being in pain for a while


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

Well, at least Maryse is still the longest-reigning Divas Champion in history. As much as I like Beth, I was afraid she was going to surpass it. Thank God that didn't happen.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*



virus21 said:


> To be far, Beth did very little anyway. So its not going to be a big difference other that being in pain for a while


Yep. If you're ruler over a division with no legitimate challengers, then are you really a champion? And I don't fault Phoenix for having a bad reign, because that's Creative/Management's fault. They couldn't be bothered to get any real wrestlers in the division who posed a serious threat, and those that might have offered a challenge were kept as jobbers or dancers. Then, to make matters worse they had her losing when she DID appear on television to everyone, only picking up wins in PPVs and jobbing to a celebrity three times.

The belt nor do the division mean anything and haven't for a long time, and divas who are working with the guys outside of the ring are better off.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

Honestly, there's no point in getting mad about the divas anymore. It is what it is


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

Nikki wins, gets fed to a returning Kharma, Beth returns to have the showdown clash with her at some point in the future. Simple as that


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

Might have been a legit injury but obviously Beth was supposed to lose the match anyways and they just improvised.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

I hate the Bella twins but this made sense for me. I find them dull and horrid in the ring but so are nearly all the divas. The Bellas do PR work for WWE and they want to keep so giving them the title is a good idea. I think Beth may have picked up a legit injury and that's why she is dropping the title.

Plus maybe this is linking to Kharma's return? Btw people moaning about the Bellas having the title I doubt they will have it long. Either Kharma or Eve will take it soon


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

I'm glad Beth Phoenix FINALLY dropped the title, and that Nikki was the one to take it off of her. Regardless of whether or not The Bellas are leaving soon, I always found it unfair Brie got to be champion and Nikki didn't. Now they're even.

But yeah, I can definately see the company giving Nikki the Divas title as a last resort to make them stay with the company, at least for another year or so anyways. If they're still leaving after next week, something's going down at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

People saying Nikki won to get fed to Kharma, I think she won to get fed to AJ. It's more believeable for AJ to beat the Bella's than Beth.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*

I have no idea why this happened.

EDIT:

This is very strange. First, Beth was losing to the Bellas on recent house shows. Second, she loses to the Bella who didn't have a title reign. Third, they just decide to take the title off her without seeing how serious her injury is? A lumberjill match? Maybe I'm wrong but to me this looks like the title was meant to change hands right from the start.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: The Bellas Injure Beth Phoenix*



The Redeemer said:


> People saying Nikki won to get fed to Kharma, I think she won to get fed to AJ. It's more believeable for AJ to beat the Bella's than Beth.


I was going to disagree with this, but I remembered that Bryan did say he wanted AJ to be champion so they could be a power couple together. Maybe she'll go after Nikki to get Bryan back.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Fixed.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

I knew as soon as she hit the floor that her ankle was done. The way she landed, I'm really suprised that it wasn't broken, not to take away from the severity of a bad sprain. Not a fan of women in wrestling, but she was my gun to head favorite diva and IMO second best diva(after Natalya) on the roster, so this sucks even if she was rarely on tv before the injury.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

The division is dead to me until(if) Kharma returns. Until then, if that ever happens, I will no longer be interested in the women's division. 

They need real women wrestlers. They exist. They are out there, but WWE would rather hire models in wrestling gear with no talent whatsoever. I remember when the women's division was good and entertaining. When Beth turned heel I actually thought things were on the upside for the division and they were going to turn it around. But no, now its reduced to pretty faces running around with a horrendous-looking belt. Such a shame.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Had to be scripted or exaggerated, she tore her ACL in a match and kept going without much pain on her face, a rolled ankle almost brings her to tears?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2002)

This is like finding out Special K now has cracker chips-nobody cares.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Sprained ankles are painful as all hell. I've had kidney stones a few times and I'd rather pass those than have a severe sprain.


----------



## Milkshake227 (Dec 16, 2009)

*did anyone notice tonight that the bella twins..*

did anyone notice tonight that the bella twins completely stole the show!

i mean at the beginning of that match when they were doing those stretches i was like :cahill:kobe:jordan4:redknapp:jordan3:taylor3:krs:torres:busta:jordan2bama:mcbain:Cisse:terry


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

So, what you're telling me, is that we want to keep Maryse's legacy in tact? Because that's all I can think of...

There only FOUR women that are legitimately capable of taking that title off of Beth.

Natalya. Kharma. AJ. Naomi. In that order. That is it.

Would Beth have had to relinquish her title if she had claimed injury when the ref asked her?


----------



## LonelyChinaman (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: did anyone notice tonight that the bella twins..*

Preach it sister, I was like :tyson:snrub:favre::rooney:shaq:cahillique2:jordan4:hesk1:bron:javy:shaq2:torres:jordan2


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: did anyone notice tonight that the bella twins..*

I disagree, I just about puked when I saw the cameltoes, but thankfully I got to see Funkasaurus in that sexy form-fitting outfit. Major boner material, he is.


----------



## Milkshake227 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: did anyone notice tonight that the bella twins..*



Warren Zevon said:


> Current top 5 favorite wrestlers:
> 1. Daniel Bryan
> 2. Christian
> 3. Sin Cara
> ...



that might be the saddest list i've ever seen.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The way I saw it, Beth legitimately hurt her ankle and they did the quick roll-up pin to end the match. She was scripted to lose anyway.

I still think both the Bellas are leaving WWE, but Nikki wanted to be champion on her way out since she won't have another chance.

I wouldn't be surprised that Nikki loses the title at the PPV and they're both gone from WWE after that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The funkettes have the Bellas beat big time, Naomi's booty, I didn't blink. Anyways, as for the divas title. Kharmas a bitch.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

ironcladd1 said:


> The way I saw it, Beth legitimately hurt her ankle and they did the quick roll-up pin to end the match. She was scripted to lose anyway.
> 
> I still think both the Bellas are leaving WWE, but Nikki wanted to be champion on her way out since she won't have another chance.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised that Nikki loses the title at the PPV and they're both gone from WWE after that.


They couldn't wait two weeks to put it on her? The beginning of Beth's reign was dominant enough (and her PPV matches at every PPV that she's been granted one) that she should have been given the privilege to break Maryse's reign.

It's a damn waste of a career. A woman's career is 1/3 to 1/2 the length of a man's in this business. Wasting 2/3s of a year to not break a record is just an insult.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dalexian said:


> They couldn't wait two weeks to put it on her? The beginning of Beth's reign was dominant enough (and her PPV matches at every PPV that she's been granted one) that she should have been given the privilege to break Maryse's reign.
> 
> It's a damn waste of a career. A woman's career is 1/3 to 1/2 the length of a man's in this business. Wasting 2/3s of a year to not break a record is just an insult.


The Bella Twin's contracts end this month, so there was no other time to give Nikki the belt.

Beth is just a victim of bad timing.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

This is why the Divas' Division is, for the most part, comatose. Never have the champion on TV, never give divas feuds, random title change in approximately 5 minutes in a non-hyped televised match from a great women's wrestler to someone who is allegedly going to be gone in a month. Again, nobody cares because they aren't given a reason to care.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nikki was supposed to win the match. I don't doubt that at all. If Beth was supposed to retain, they would have done some crappy on the fly finish to make it happen. I remember when Angelina Love got Knocked Half Loopy at Lockdown 2009 when she was supposed to win the title and Taylor Wilde basically had to roll Angelina on top of her to make for one of the worst pins ever. And what about Summerslam 1997. Steve Austin got temporarily paralyzed in his match with Owen and yet they still gave him the IC Title with probably the worst rollup I've ever seen in a match. 

Now if Austin can still get the IC Title despite having his neck jammed & damaged beyond full repair, then I think Beth Phoenix could have walked out with the Divas Title with a broken ankle.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I do not see a diva match happen at Extreme Rules with Beth is out.

the only way a diva match will happen at Extreme Rules if it go to be some kind of t&a match for the diva. 

may it be kelly kelly and Alicia Foxy and Kaitlyn face Maxine and Aksana and Rosa Mendes in some kind of t&a match at Extreme Rules.

aj will not wrestle at Extreme Rules come she will cost Daniel Bryan the match.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Kharma to return and take the Diva's title...


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I dunno if the title change was scripted or not, but I don't realy care. 
Beth is the best diva on the roster, but she didn't do anything in her reign. 
The ellas are/were leaving, so this is one way to let them stay, and since they're builing up AJ, this is the change to get the title to her in the future, because theres no way AJ would beat Phoenix. 
And as for Kharma, she issn't going to save the division, nobody can. And I don't wanna see a fat diva every week.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

My thoughts.

1) Beth is legit injured
2) Beth was caught under HHH's desk
3) CM Punk is an incredibly bitter ex
4) Beth spat in Vince's coffee
5) WWE is retarded

Take your pick lol.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> 3) CM Punk is an incredibly bitter ex
> QUOTE]
> 
> Definte no. Still best friends with Lita, and in a recent radio interview he said that Beth and Natalya were the only real female wrestlers and deserved some respect.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone remember about a year and a half ago when Natalya beat Lay cool for the title in a genuinly great table match at tlc and people thought it was the begining of a new era for diva wrestling?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I am happy that Nikki Bella finally achieved her dream of being Diva's Champion as of today. But people thinking Kharma returning will save the division. I would have to question that. It will take more then just one diva to make it the way it was 7 or 6 years ago. Now lets look at the scenerio, Vince probably gave the title to Nikki to make her and her sister Brie to stay with the company. I do not and I mean, I do not see a match happening at Extreme Rules for the Divas. The only one that I can really think of that will take the title from Nikki is A.J Lee. Since they were also building A.J up for months. I am really sorry that Beth got injured in the process. It is a big shame that she has a injured foot now. I would like to wish Beth well in recovery.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd love to see the reaction to that injury if it was someone else. "omg she can't even get out of the ring right~!"

But anyway, I'm not at all surprised that Nikki won it. Bellas are on their way out, WWE want to give them a final thank you run or incentive to stay because they're valued for some reason. And if she's about to be fed to Kharma, even better. Rotten luck for Beth though, she seems to get injured pretty frequently. Sucks that she'll have to lose even more time. Best wishes to her.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not surprise at all.

Johnny Ace is in love with the twins and they asked for the titles in exchange for their contract renewal.

If I'm Ace I'd agree with this term as well. playing with 2 hot Italian women must be my paradise.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

As soon as they mentioned that Beth was close to breaking the record, I knew she was dropping the title. The WWE just don't seem to care for Beth very much. She had an absolutely dismal title reign.

Can't say I care that Nikki won the title. The Bella's are terrible, but no worse than any of the other semi-attractive models currently clogging up the divas division. We're a far cry away from beauties like Torrie Wilson, Stacy Kiebler, and Sunny - or talents like Lita, Victoria, and Madusa.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't wait for Kharma to return and squash her. One of the most unover stars of all time. This Bella charade has went on long enough.




> Atleast we get to see Bellas' asses every week now.


One of them has ass..the other is as flat as Kelly Kelly.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I am happy that Nikki Bella finally achieved her dream of being Diva's Champion as of today.


Really? You think this was her childhood dream? She's not Shawn Michaels, okay?

:cool2

She could really give 2 shits about that belt. Now, Tamina or A.J. taking the belt off of her, now maybe I could buy something like that being an honest aspiration for several years.

The Bellas are just using WWE to go do something else. Hopefully one of those Vivid Studios spoof pornos.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Anyone remember about a year and a half ago when Natalya beat Lay cool for the title in a genuinly great table match at tlc and people thought it was the begining of a new era for diva wrestling?


Hahaha indeed.I dunno why people think a division is gonna change just because 1 person. Natalya is still a jobber, but atleast she issn't farting anymore. 

Plus we know, the division is more for the eye-candy, so that's a reason we have one of the Bellas as the champion and not someone like Natalya.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

It is so irritating because the women's division *could* be really good but it won't happen. Vince McMahon is simply not interested in making the female division better. All he wants is prettyish (with a couple of exceptions) women wearing next to nothing pretending to fight without _any _legitimacy or believability. Beth and Natalya are two of the better divas because they do actually have some skill, Tamina isn't bad either (but she never gets any air-time..why? Probably only because she isn't the most 'typically' pretty!) but nothing will come of it unless they get longer matches, become better skilled/better at selling and get decent storylines. Otherwise, we can expect barbies like the Bellas and Kelly to win titles/matches/opportunities that they wouldn't have even gotten *close *to 6/7 years ago. Wrestlers like Lita, Trish, Victoria, Madusa, Chyna, Ivory, Luna... They are a thing of the past. :/


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought that probably the title change was a last minute decision after Beth legit hurt her own ankles while she exits the ring jumping down. 
On 2nd thoughts, with Cole mentioning her reign duration saying she's closed to being the longest reigning divas champ, probably it's planned for Nikki to get the title. 
I don't know, i really don't.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

me in a different locked thread
"they'll have her drop it just so it doesn't break Trish's record."
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ngest-running-diva-champion.html#post11337279

NAILED IT!


----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

I was impressed with the camel toe ... did anyone get some screen caps?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

1nation said:


> me in a different locked thread
> "they'll have her drop it just so it doesn't break Trish's record."
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ngest-running-diva-champion.html#post11337279
> 
> NAILED IT!


It's actually Maryse's record.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Obvious transistional champion to Eve is obvious.

:torres


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AlbertWesker said:


> I was impressed with the camel toe ... did anyone get some screen caps?


:lmao I have noticed that to, their ring attire not only shows of their asses nicely it shows that off to nicely.

Now for the serious part of my response....

:lmao how did I know I was going to sign on this AM and find this thread started by Nostalgia?

As for the decision to put the title on Nikki, I was kind of meh about it b/c like most others the WWE has just killed the division so much its hard to care who the belt is on and once Beth got injured the belt had to change anyways. The womens WRESTLING fan in me should be upset that either of the Bellas are champ (b/c they are near the bottom of ring work in the dividion, still better than Kelly though so I am glad it wasn't Kelly) at least they are the 2 Divas that have been allowed to develop a character on screen (outside of Eve recently and now AJ) and Beth's reign was so screwed up by WWE creative its not even funny. I actually think it was a good move to be honest.

Its a good move b/c a part of me actually thinks the WWe may be going in a direction to improve the division somewhat with the signing of Kharma last year, some of the recent signings, and some of their current roster it looks like the WWE is actually looking to put out a half-way decent product going forward when it comes to the Divas. Having Beth lose to The Bellas and making it b/c of an injury allows the WWE to transition the title to one of their new faces w/o making them go over Beth so you can kind of keep her strong.

Either the Bellas resigned long-term or short-term so they could transition the title before they left, but I see this reign going/ending 3-ways:

1. Kharma returns and destroys the BEllas for making fun of her last year, and then is dominate over the division until Beth returns from injury

2. Nikki gets together with Daniel Bryan and that starts a fued with AJ and that leds to Aj eventually taking the title (I am sure this is Nostalgia's fav option :lol)

3. This leads to a "split" between The Bellas and they fued over the title (I hope they don't go this route The Bellas are better off together on TV then apart)

Either way I am happy for Nostalgia, have a party man, b/c I know you are still struggling with your favorite male superstars being misued in your eyes so something went right for you (Y)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Anyone remember about a year and a half ago when Natalya beat Lay cool for the title in a genuinly great table match at tlc and people thought it was the begining of a new era for diva wrestling?


You mean this abomination of a match? 






No, I didn't think for one second the division was going to become better after watching that match. They couldn't even use a proper table. The division has been pretty much worthless ever since Trish and Lita left it, the division will *never* return to how good it once was when we had women talent such as: Trish, Lita, Victoria, Molly Holly, Jazz etc. 



A-C-P said:


> :lmao how did I know I was going to sign on this AM and find this thread started by Nostalgia?


Had to be done. 



A-C-P said:


> As for the decision to put the title on Nikki, I was kind of meh about it b/c like most others the WWE has just killed the division s.o much its hard to care who the belt is on and once Beth got injured the belt had to change anyways. The womens WRESTLING fan in me should be upset that either of the Bellas are champ (b/c they are near the bottom of ring work in the dividion, still better than Kelly though so I am glad it wasn't Kelly) *at least they are the 2 Divas that have been allowed to develop a character on screen (outside of Eve recently and now AJ) and BEth's reign was so screwed up by WWE creative its not even funny. I actually think it was a good move to be honest*


And that's what's the most important thing to me - their characters. As I say character > wrestling ability. I know The Bellas are pretty bad in the ring, and I wish they were better, but that's not going to stop me from liking them because I never became a fan of them because of their abilities. The fact that the majority of the divas roster was getting more exposure and TV time then the champion Beth Phoenix was just embarrassing. It's funny how she held the title 200+ days, but will go down as one of the most irrelevant divas champions ever. Totally forgettable. It pains me to say it but even Kelly Kelly's reign was more relevant than Beth's... 



A-C-P said:


> Either the Bellas resigned long-term or short-term so they could transition the title before they left, but I see this reign going/ending 3-ways:
> 
> 1. Kharma returns and destroys the BEllas for making fun of her last year, and then is dominate over the division until Beth returns from injury
> 
> ...


From those options I would have to choose number 1 (although I don't want any of them to happen). It would be fitting for Kharma to return and destroy them for making fun of her last year, and it would be a way to establish Kharma back in the WWE again. Although the chances of Kharma actually returning? I'm not sure...

I absolutely don't want The Bellas to have storyline with Daniel Bryan, nor break up, so having Kharma destroy them is the lesser of the evils.

And thanks.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Fuck the Bellas (I would lol) but they don't matter to me. Let them be the transitional champs so someone who deserves a title run and will give the divsion cred get the title.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

It's obvious that the Bellas won the title so they can drop it to Kharma in a handicap match, which is good way for the Bellas to go out, and it will build Kharma as a monster. And i'm sure WWE wants to save Kharma vs. Beth Phoenix for Wrestlemania, so giving Nikki the belt avoids them meeting.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't give two pieces of monkey crap who has the title in that worthless division to be honest.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

this division needs help


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

If the rumors of them being done by the end of the month are true, this makes sense then. Kharma comes back and takes them both out and wins the Diva's title. Exactly how Kharma took out Michelle McCool last year after WM27.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

It's shame they're leaving soon, I actually like them. Glad WWE are giving them a push before they leave. And I'm glad Beth lost the title, she was barely on TV.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Those are some great news.

lol jk dont care


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> It's actually Maryse's record.


Yea...and Trish doesn't even have a record for longest reign on the Women's Title, Fabulous Moolah does.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

How can any of you possibly think that Nikki getting the Divas Championship was a way for WWE to say thank you to the Bella Twins? It's obvious, knowing that they're leaving very soon, that the belt has been stuck on Nikki so as to allow Kharma to return either at Extreme Rules or next Monday to mash both of the twins up (like Kharma said she would before she left last year), winning the title at the same time. Kharma needs to get 'over' quickly, and destroying those twins gives Kharma a great gimmick to work with: "I ended the Bella Twins. They're not coming back". Except those words would probably be rearranged into more of a face appropriate style. Not only this, but putting the belt on Kharma allows for the Beth/Kharma match that was probably scheduled for WrestleMania to start building up, hopefully for SummerSlam. 

Beth's injury was definitely legit. The emotion she was expressing was not forced in the slightest, and it was easy to tell from that emotion as well as her lack of ability to move, resulting in her being unable to stand, that something had gone wrong. It pissed me off a little how rough all the Divas were on Beth, though. They'd have known something was wrong because I don't doubt the Superstars and Divas are trained to show certain signals which mean legit injury. Belittle me all you want, but I actually give a fuck about the Divas Division. I wish Beth had been able to get the record for the longest Divas Championship reign.

I thought it was embarrassing how few Divas are left, though. It was funny when it was called a lumberjills match and then only a handful of Divas came out. :lmao
I was hoping Layla would come out after Nikki winning the belt, but nope.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

So Happy! 

Seriously though, I don't understand how you people want woman who can wrestle. That's why we watch the male wrestlers. Beth Phoenix Vs. Kharma is simply
a males singles match with less talent... Let the Divas be divas, and not body builders. 

I love the Bella's and I'm so glad Nikki got the title and I hope they stay with WWE.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

starvin90 said:


> this division needs help


It's beyond help. Melt the Divas title down into the hardcore title. Now that's an angle!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the Bellas, I really enjoyed the match and I'm happy for Nikki. It's about time for a change, I think they're trying to give the Divas Division a chance.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Here come Kharma....She did say she was coming for them when she returns...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

How badly is Beth injured?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

C_JBennett said:


> This is why the Divas' Division is, for the most part, comatose. Never have the champion on TV, never give divas feuds, random title change in approximately 5 minutes in a non-hyped televised match from a great women's wrestler to someone who is allegedly going to be gone in a month. Again, nobody cares because they aren't given a reason to care.


Exactly



Starbuck said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> 1) Beth is legit injured
> 2) Beth was caught under HHH's desk
> ...


Please. We knew number 5 long before this happened



And who cares anymore. The division is shit and has been for about 4 years. There is no point to it anymore.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

So are WWE booking the Summer of Nikki now? Her contract's up at the end of the month... and she's taking the Divas title straight out of Chicago and out of the WWE! 8*D


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

GetStokedOnIt said:


> So are WWE booking the Summer of Nikki now? Her contract's up at the end of the month... and she's taking the Divas title straight out of Chicago and out of the WWE! 8*D


I have a feeling they're heading that way, and her Mistletoe in the bank is probably gonna be cashed in too. It's gonna change the face of wrestling.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

That sucks. Cannot stand the Bellas. Proof that creative does not give a damn about women who can wrestle.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

I sware they just pick out of a hat at this point


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Former Divas Champion Beth Phoenix‘s injury last night on Raw appears to have just been part of the storyline, according to PWInsider.
> 
> Phoenix appeared to hurt her ankle on the show last night during a title defense against Nikki Bella. PWInsider reports that the injury was just a storyline device used to explain the title switch.
> 
> ...


Id facepalm, but the one I would need to convey my disgust would be enough to shatter the front of my skull


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> I have a feeling they're heading that way, and her Mistletoe in the bank is probably gonna be cashed in too. It's gonna change the face of wrestling.


Oh shit, I forgot about the Mistletoe in the Bank. A stroke of creative genius so good it never had to be mentioned again in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

If that was a part of the storyline, somebody needs to give Beth an award. In hindsight, I can see how it could have been a work, with the lumberjills all piling on top of her after she supposedly hurt her ankle, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't think she really hurt herself.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

maybe this is a way of getting them to stay...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> maybe this is a way of getting them to stay...


Yes. WWE will underuse Gail Kim, Humiltate Mickie James and Natalya Neidhart, ignore Beth Phoenix, but they'll go all to bat for them Bella Twins.



fpalm Fucking shoot me


----------



## JPUK (Apr 6, 2011)

am i the only one who thinks they gave the title to the bellas so khama can come and kick there ass and write them off so they can leave renember she did say to the bellas i hope your still here when i come back. thats what i took from why the title changed hands


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Here's what's going to happen...


Phoenix takes some time off due to her "injury."
Kharma returns either at Extreme Rules or the Raw next monday and tears through the entire Divas division as a heel, winning the title.
Phoenix returns as the only legitimate threat to Kharma and feuds for the title.

Storyline gold.


----------



## Maz121 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Nikki bella new champ but contract coming to an end soon*

Everyone knows by now that the bella's are very close to the end of there contract, so why was Nikki given the divas title,
Is she given a final run or are they planning to a return feud with Karma?


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Nikki bella new champ but contract coming to an end soon*



Maz121 said:


> Everyone knows by now that the bella's are very close to the end of there contract, so why was Nikki given the divas title,
> Is she given a final run or are they planning to a return feud with Karma?


Everyone is debating. Lot's think it is an incentive to stay with the company while most think they will be destroyed by Kharma at ER or the following day's RAW.

I guess we will just need to keep watching. If they are leaving the company, we will find out something big Monday.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kharma is gonna come back at Extreme Rules and destroy the Bellas from when they called her fat

Kelly Kelly should be on her second reign as divas champion. Nikki Bella shouldnt be champion


----------



## BillieIngridB (Apr 24, 2012)

Are the Bella's not going to renew their contract then?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Here's what's going to happen...
> 
> 
> Phoenix takes some time off due to her "injury."
> ...


No whats going to happen is...

Beth takes time off, is ignored and released
Kharma come back and looks dominate.....for a few weeks
Then she has her fight with the Bella, she loses in completely ridiculous way and is just used to get models over


----------



## JakeMyles (Apr 11, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Brilliant, just brilliant.
> 
> Nikki Bella beat Beth Phoenix for the Divas Title. And before people complain about WWE taking the title of a talented diva and putting on a glorified model please note: the division is completely worthless. In addition - Beth Phoenix was one of the most irrelevant champions ever. Nearly every other diva in the company got more TV time then her. So it's smart to put the title on a diva who gets more exposure than her, has more of a character, is more charismatic, and more marketable.
> 
> ...


"Characters"?

Ah yes, I enjoyed their horrific (and still terrible) promos too. Most of all I liked their monotonous, grating voices and over-planned simultaneous delivery of certain phrases in promos.

Wow, some people really are easily impressed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm actually a fan of the twins so it doesn't bother me. But I still think they'll be gone and probably lose the title to Kharma or something soon.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

JakeMyles said:


> "Characters"?
> 
> Ah yes, I enjoyed their horrific (and still terrible) promos too. Most of all I liked their monotonous, grating voices and over-planned simultaneous delivery of certain phrases in promos.
> 
> Wow, some people really are easily impressed.


Yes, their characters.

The transformation from them being irrelevant faces that no one ever cared about (and were only ever associated with all the horrible guest hosts they had during 2009 and 2010) - to their heel turned which made them relevant for the first time in their careers. Only then did they start to develop character and personality. It wasn't just because of their promos (and for the record I admit their promos were bad - but they came across in a ''this is so bad it's actually good kind of way'') it was their attitudes, mannerisms, actions, and personality that won me over. 

It's not a case of being easily impressed, when nothing in the division is impressive to begin with. My standards for the divas division is much lower than the other divisions, considering with how little time is dedicated to the women, they don't have much to work with. However with the little The Bella Twins were able to do, they impressed me.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

ima jus say it since seems like nobody else cares hats of to beth for continuing that match and stickin threw she legit looked like she was in a shitload of pain hopeuflly the injury aint to serious felt sorry for her was kind of a bitch move on the bellas to make fun of her and the other divas to look like they dont give a shit considerin beth was LEGIT hurt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Here's what's going to happen...
> 
> 
> Phoenix takes some time off due to her "injury."
> ...


So no point in Layla then? I was hoping she would get one last good run in, the big time run that never got to happen due to her injury.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> So no point in Layla then? I was hoping she would get one last good run in, the big time run that never got to happen due to her injury.


Isn't Layla ready to return at this point anyway? Also, it was rumored that they were going to return Layla in a feud with Ryder and Eve - but I guess that's not going to happen now?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

And Not a Single Fuck Was Given That Day


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Isn't Layla ready to return at this point anyway? Also, it was rumored that they were going to return Layla in a feud with Ryder and Eve - but I guess that's not going to happen now?


Was that a rumor or someone's suggestion on here? I really can't remember. I would hope that Layla gets to feud with Kharma at some point for the title, they do have a storyline right off the bat. Whether Kharma is face or heel, she is the won who put Layla away for a year.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Was that a rumor or someone's suggestion on here? I really can't remember. I would hope that Layla gets to feud with Kharma at some point for the title, they do have a storyline right off the bat. Whether Kharma is face or heel, she is the won who put Layla away for a year.


It was a real rumor


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Let me just congratulate two people. Beth Phoenix and the WWE.



411mania.com said:


> - Nikki & Brie Bella are set to leave WWE on 4/30 when their current contracts expire. WWE's decision to put the Divas title on Nikki had been planed for awhile, setting up Kharma's return to take them out before they leave and put her back in the forefront of the Divas division.
> 
> - Beth Phoenix's injury was a work last night, she just sold it really well. She continued to sell the injury even as she left RAW last night and at the Detroit airport this morning. Many wrestlers thought the injury was legit due to how well she sold it.


1) I applaud Beth Phoenix for selling that injury as legit and assumingly being one of the best sellers in the company as of now. I was fooled.

2) I applaud WWE for using continuity with this whole angle. Now it may have been by accident or coincidence but everything (and I mean *everything* ties this up very nicely.) Ask yourself these questions...

Who made fun of Kharma on her way out for maternal leave? The Bella Twins.

Who won the Divas title a few months/weeks after that? Brie Bella.

Who won the Divas title a few months later after Kelly Kelly? Beth Phoenix.

What was the rumored Divas title match for Wrestlemania this year? Beth Phoenix vs. Kharma

Who is leaving by April 30th? The Bellas.

Who beat Beth Phoenix last night for the title? Nikki Bella.

Who is coming back to get revenge on the Bellas amongst them leaving? Kharma.

Who will dominate the division until then? Kharma.

Who is going to return to challenge Kharma for the belt possibly at Wrestlemania 29? Beth Phoenix.

Boom. Awesome job.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Scrap the entire division and make them managers. Incredibly short matches and no tie-in booking = wasted time. WWE obviously isn't interested in putting on great matches, so just leave them as WWE views them, eye candy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Beth Phoenix is my favourite female wrestler ever....and even I like this title change.

I really wish they would can the Divas Championship, bring back the Women's Championship and actually try to make it a serious division (honestly, how could they choose to keep the Divas title over the legendary Women's title?)

I honestly think the Bellas can be taken seriously....I don't think they are THAT bad in the ring, and this is coming from someone who once thought they were useless backstage eye candy and wanted them fired, but, yeah, I really do think they are alright in the ring and could be better if given more practice.

I <3 Beth but she hasn't really done much as of late....she shows up at PPVs sometimes and she hardly ever wrestles on TV. 


Even though they are leaving, it is still a nice set up for Kharma to come back....not that she will be able to make the division mean any more than it does right now (which is pretty much nothing).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Winning One™;11359668 said:


> Ask yourself these questions...
> 
> Who made fun of Kharma on her way out for maternal leave? The Bella Twins.
> 
> ...


Winning being a right Sherlock here, but you might be spot-on with this. It would be awfully fitting for Kharma to return at pretty much the same time she debuted last year, to take revenge on the divas who made fun of her, destroying them, and as a result of that, writting them off TV. I just don't want it to happen though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Had a feeling they were still leaving, WWE always sends stars off with a loss to a new comer. Don't mind Beth vs Kharma at mania 29, but wish AJ would get a shot in her hometown.  Beth vs AJ vs Layla vs Kharma?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Beth Phoenix is my favourite female wrestler ever....and even I like this title change.
> 
> I really wish they would can the Divas Championship, bring back the Women's Championship and actually try to make it a serious division (honestly, how could they choose to keep the Divas title over the legendary Women's title?)
> 
> ...


It's strange because I hated them. I absolutely HATED them for years. Then they won me over just sometime this summer, after Brie's reign ended. I started to like them, suddenly I realized they were actually hot and not just annoying...I even got into their characters. I wanted to see them more often. I actually liked watching their entrance, and they were the few divas I smiled about when they showed them on camera. 

Somewhere along the line they won me over and I started to like them. I...cared...

And NOW they're leaving.

Typical.

Well, if they really are going I wish them luck and hope they find work on my television elsewhere.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I have to also say that last night's match was a pretty decent match. Best Bella match I've seen in a long while, to be honest.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

I gotta say, I'm glad Nikki Bella won last night, her camel toe really won me over, it looked great. 

I really hope they aren't leaving, and Kharma wont squash them, but it probably will happen.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crowking said:


> It's strange because I hated them. I absolutely HATED them for years. Then they won me over just sometime this summer, after Brie's reign ended. I started to like them, suddenly I realized they were actually hot and not just annoying...I even got into their characters. I wanted to see them more often. I actually liked watching their entrance, and they were the few divas I smiled about when they showed them on camera.
> 
> Somewhere along the line they won me over and I started to like them. I...cared...
> 
> ...


And they only won me over around May of last year and now they're apparently leaving... I find it hard to believe they've been on WWE roster since 2008, since I never noticed/cared for them before. I never hated them, but they were just like any other irrelevant diva to me back then.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So it it certain the Bellas are leaving? The deadline for their contract is this Mondays right? If Kharma is scheduled to win the title off the Bellas tiwns then does that mean that Nikki will put her title on the line at RAW in perhaps a battle royal? Unless they pro-longed their contract just to finish the storyline.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Crowking said:


> It's strange because I hated them. I absolutely HATED them for years. Then they won me over just sometime this summer, after Brie's reign ended. I started to like them, suddenly I realized they were actually hot and not just annoying...I even got into their characters. I wanted to see them more often. I actually liked watching their entrance, and they were the few divas I smiled about when they showed them on camera.
> 
> Somewhere along the line they won me over and I started to like them. I...cared...
> 
> ...



Same, I hated them with a passion, but, at that time, they were mostly just hanging around backstage and coming out with the guest hosts. Once they started to actually wrestle, I started to like them. 

I wish people like Alicia Fox would leave instead.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Same, I hated them with a passion, but, at that time, they were mostly just hanging around backstage and coming out with the guest hosts. Once they started to actually wrestle, I started to like them.
> 
> I wish people like Alicia Fox would leave instead.


lol It's ironic because I was once a big defender of Ms. Fox, enjoyed watching what I thought was improvement, thought her character-acting was good and she had potential. Then she went from being that hot sexy diva with potential who Edge cheated with to...someone that botches all of the time, injures the two best female wrestlers on the roster, who I also really like, and then fucks up promos and talks about her damned dress during interviews that should be promotional material to make division look less stupid.

I would not miss her now if they released her. 

They should get rid of Alicia and use the money that's left over to keep the Bellas. But maybe Nikki and Brie are tired of traveling all of the time. Seems odd for Brie to leave just as she's started a relationship with Bryan.


----------



## whetherby (Sep 13, 2011)

Goes to show how devalued the title is (well not just the Divas title but any title), when they _use_ it to either have someone stay or to make someone happy before they leave. No point in being good enough to win it. Although I suppose they've made an impact.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JakeMyles said:


> "Characters"?
> 
> *Ah yes, I enjoyed their horrific (and still terrible) promos too. Most of all I liked their monotonous, grating voices and over-planned simultaneous delivery of certain phrases in promos.*
> 
> Wow, some people really are easily impressed.


That's what's so great about them though!


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

They should put the title on Aj.. she deserves it


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*New Diva's champion could mean Kharma's return?*






Incase you have forgotten, on RAW, Nikki Bella won the WWE Diva's championship and Beth is injured so she cant win it back.






Now, in the first video Kharma said that she was going to be coming back and when she does, she will beat down the bellas! (Shucky Ducky Quack Quack)





Already in 2012, Kharma has beaten up Michael Cole, Dolph Ziggler and eliminated Hunico in the Rumble match. This shows Kharma is ready to come back.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: New Diva's champion could mean Kharma's return?*

Welcome to two days ago. Your theory is a wide reported story that has been posted on the forum.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: New Diva's champion could mean Kharma's return?*

wow that queen kong has more muscles compare to CM Punk.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: New Diva's champion could mean Kharma's return?*

Bellas will pay for calling Kharma fat


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: New Diva's champion could mean Kharma's return?*

I'm not sre I wanna see Kharma at all. No one from the current roster can work with her (since Beth is out) and Natalya is a jobber. 
Kharma issn't saving the division. To do that, you need more stars.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm only interested in face/heel status of the Bellas, Kharma, and now even Beth. Kharma left as a crying heel/face who vowed vengance on the Bellas. So returning as a face would make sense, but now it seems the Bellas are face. So unless Kharma returns as a Heel, erasing WWE mistakes of the past, I don't see the purpose of Beth dropping the title.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: New Diva's champion could mean Kharma's return?*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> So are WWE booking the Summer of Nikki now? Her contract's up at the end of the month... and she's taking the Divas title straight out of Chicago and out of the WWE! 8*D


:lmao



Moonlight_drive said:


> I'm not sre I wanna see Kharma at all. No one from the current roster can work with her (since Beth is out) and Natalya is a jobber.
> Kharma issn't saving the division. To do that, you need more stars.


Gotta start from somewhere. If they don't try, then nothing will ever change.



You're Pretty Good said:


> I'm only interested in face/heel status of the Bellas, Kharma, and now even Beth. Kharma left as a crying heel/face who vowed vengance on the Bellas. So returning as a face would make sense, but now it seems the Bellas are face. So unless Kharma returns as a Heel, erasing WWE mistakes of the past, I don't see the purpose of Beth dropping the title.


I'm not certain about Nikki, but Brie's still heel.


----------



## Batsmouth (Mar 9, 2012)

It's probably been stated in the 16 pages already but its clearly for Kharma to come back and defeat the bellas so she doesn't go over Beth. Which will probably end up being a big feud at Mania or something


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: New Diva's champion could mean Kharma's return?*



rizzotherat said:


> Welcome to two days ago. Your theory is a wide reported story that has been posted on the forum.


It's a theory I've been saying on this forum for weeks. While everyone else was so certain that they were leaving, I wasn't, and assumed WWE would go to extra lengths to _try_ to make them stay considering how much they value them for PR work etc.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Meh... Bit harsh taking it from Beth so close to breaking the record, but still, meh


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Phoenix looked liked she was legit hurt. It's nice to see a change, even though this title is useless and the "Divas" division practically doesn't exist.


----------



## hamp69 (Mar 8, 2010)

moar cameltoe


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Diva's champion could mean Kharma's return?*



Romanista said:


> wow that queen kong has more muscles compare to CM Punk.


and Justin Gabriel


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

That looked like a legit injury to me... she rolled her ankle way too convincingly not to have caused any damage! I feel for her, it's bloody painful doing that, I know!


----------



## Jibunjishin (Dec 6, 2011)

Possible Spoiler for Extreme Rules ...
WWE released a new unofficial Kharma Promo Pic
Click


----------

